# Beach House Seaside , Coolangatta,  Au



## timbuktu (Aug 13, 2008)

I just got an exchange for Beach House Seaside Resort in Coolangatta, Australia.
Does anyone have any knowledge of this resort.    It is for Feb 6, 2009.
It does sound quite nice ,  being on the beach.
Can I take a taxi from the airport or should I take a shuttle ?
Is it walking distance to restaurants and shopping ?
thanks


----------



## beanb41 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am an owner at Beach House and have been for about 20 years. It has changed over the years with an active Management Committee and Management Company who are continually upgrading the resort and its reflected in the M/F. The resort is just across the road from the beach and there are some of Australia's best surfing within minutes walk at Kirra.
The airport is about 10 mins by car so a cab is not going to be a great expense. They used to have a shuttle bus at the resort which met flights from the airport. I would send them an email to see if it still runs. I havent had a need for it since they did away with the Rolls Royce.
If you have any further queries of a personal nature send me a PM.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow I am jealous   sounds great though...


----------



## timbuktu (Aug 14, 2008)

Just a kind thank you for responding.    Pat


----------



## beanb41 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pat
I forgot to mention Coolangatta has plenty of restaurants and cafes nearby. In fact under the resort is a shopping plaza and eateries owned by the body corporate. Please utilse them they pay about $30 of my annual M/F. Just down the road about 10 - 15 minutes easy stroll is the Twin Towns RSL which has subsidised meals and sage and floor shows again at a subsidised rate. If you check the TWin Towns RSL website closer to the time you will see what shows are on.
Lunch is especially great at Twin Towns. The local retired peole are regularly find queuing up as it is cheaper to eat a meal there than make it yourself.
The facility is subsidised by the pokie? slot machines on site.


----------



## DerekS (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Pat
We exchanged into another T/s, Mango Tree at Calypso which is a block or 2 along the road from the Beach House. Totally agree with BeanB, there are a lot of good places to eat in Coolangatta. There is a very nice French Patisserie on the beachfront outside Calypso; I bought fresh pastries every morning and took them back for us to eat breakfast on our balcony.


----------



## DerekS (Sep 18, 2008)

timbuktu said:


> Can I take a taxi from the airport or should I take a shuttle ?


Pat
One further thought. Are you flying into the Coolangatta airport (aka Gold Coast) or into Brisbane International? If the latter you might be better to hire a rental car. You don't need one if you are flying into the local airport, but we hired one so that we could explore a wider area. If youu reply in private I'll give you a contact for the firm we used who gve us a much better deal than the international well-known names.


----------



## oysterfiend (Sep 27, 2008)

We have exchanged into this resort several times over the years,
It is a favourite resort,
Spa, Sauna, swimming pool, Great sea views
close to water- across road
Ocean views from all Units I think??
 yet close to eateries and movie theatre, town etc,
Don't need a car as transport is great
Train  or bus easily to Brisbane, movie World, Dream world , Water world etc
A great place for both adults and kids,
Plenty to do locally or on bus tours further afeild
Aussies do Excellent counter meals- cheap and tipping not expected
It is a neat place and I would not hesitate in recommending it as an exchange


----------



## beanb41 (Sep 30, 2008)

Beach House is about to undergo a multi million refubishment over the next 3 years with a total upgrading of all units. Owners are having to cough up an additional $A1200 per unit to cover the upgrading costs. I cerianly hope its worth it


----------



## oysterfiend (Oct 1, 2008)

beanb41 said:


> Beach House is about to undergo a multi million refubishment over the next 3 years with a total upgrading of all units. Owners are having to cough up an additional $A1200 per unit to cover the upgrading costs. I cerianly hope its worth it



We had to cough up a year or so back about $770 Australian for An extra maintenance fund at Pacific Plams Tuncurry/Forster
It is of course tough on kiwi owners and your $1200 Aussie will cost you alot lot more in kiwi $$$
The exchange rate makes our Maintenance fees expensive and it is one main reasons why I'd like to sell at Pacific Palms so our kids don't inherit a big problem


----------

